# Popular TV



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

In a recent poll of paedophiles 98% voted Animal Hospital as their all-time favourite TV programme - especially the episode where Rolf Harris strokes a cockatoo!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: They had to start coming sooner or later.


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

The old judge had a sense of humour as well when he passed sentence, 5yrs and 9mths (69mths)


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

Did the BBC know about Rolf Harris? https://www.youtube....h?v=EkzxGr4Yx8U


----------

